# Greetings from Prison in South Florida - It's not what you think :p



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX. You own the place or renting it out?


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

---> said:


> View attachment 7645576
> 
> 
> Hello Archery Talk!
> ...


Dammit.... Now I wanna come to Florida for a 3D shoot.... Can you hold it in the winter months so I can come shoot somewhere warmer than Pennsylvania???


----------



## ---> (7 mo ago)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Dammit.... Now I wanna come to Florida for a 3D shoot.... Can you hold it in the winter months so I can come shoot somewhere warmer than Pennsylvania???


We'd love to have you here in flip flops and shorts when it's snowing in PA!

Here's a video so you can see a few of the tests.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CfEtGw0Dtr3/


----------



## ---> (7 mo ago)

Dustin Clays said:


> Welcome from TX. You own the place or renting it out?


It's on lay-away .


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern…….heck of an idea!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Todd.


----------



## fcap60 (Jul 18, 2015)

Interesting concept. I live in central FL. keep us (me) posted of 3D shoots there


----------



## Ybeaudoin (7 mo ago)

WoW! very interesting concept


----------



## Garry Green (Nov 8, 2021)

Welcome to the forum




192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1​


----------



## PeterfromMaine (Mar 4, 2008)

You set up some Walking Dead zombies and I'm in!!!!


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

I like it. My only worry is ricochet from concrete and steel. Besides that it sounds fun. I'd shoot if I were closer.


----------



## Rockwell (Nov 23, 2021)

South FL is were I'm paroled lol, curious about location from PB/Broward line? Everything is timing and this could be good time. See plenty of horse stall mats in your future too,lol, as there has to be plenty of concrete and metal around the target areas.
@--->


----------



## FrostyNuggets (8 mo ago)

Very cool! Zombies come to mind, it looks just like that prison season in TWD. Already a spooky setting! Good luck. I’d be very interested if it wouldn’t cost me a weeks wages to get there!


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

---> said:


> We'd love to have you here in flip flops and shorts when it's snowing in PA!
> 
> Here's a video so you can see a few of the tests.
> 
> ...


Welcome and what an awesome setup and idea! Keep us posted


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Now that seems like the type of shoot I could get into. Cudos on the idea


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## The Machanic (9 mo ago)

A variety of genre would certainly be an attraction. Jurassic Park, ok...zombies, Mad Max, and then insane distance challenges.
And maybe a Pro Archery Shop to feed the need. 
Huge potential with good planning and drawing shooters from all corners of the US.


----------



## epyon (8 mo ago)

Welcome from SoCal! Sounds like a super fun event!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## ---> (7 mo ago)

Thank you ALL for the amazingly warm welcome! I'm glad to hear all of this feedback. Some answers below. Here's a video from the roof

__
http://instagr.am/p/Ceeyk2EjJUl/
 . We had a little bird helicopter there for the day doing some other fun stuff which is kind of cool!



Mossy-Back said:


> I like it. My only worry is ricochet from concrete and steel. Besides that it sounds fun. I'd shoot if I were closer.


this is also a concern for me. I destroyed 3 arrows in testing indoors (i took one shot through a food slot in a prison cell!! I'll post video soon). The ricochet is a concern and I need to do this with the lowest common denominator in mind.



The Machanic said:


> A variety of genre would certainly be an attraction. Jurassic Park, ok...zombies, Mad Max, and then insane distance challenges.
> And maybe a Pro Archery Shop to feed the need.
> Huge potential with good planning and drawing shooters from all corners of the US.


Great Ideas! We've discussed similar concepts and I think they are great. There's a lot of potential. We were discussing a "hay ride" kind of scenario where a group could be on a vehicle or bed of a slow moving flatbed wagon with a large group of targets that multiple archers would have to neutralize while moving. As well as some "non threats" mixed in. 




Rockwell said:


> South FL is were I'm paroled lol, curious about location from PB/Broward line? Everything is timing and this could be good time. See plenty of horse stall mats in your future too,lol, as there has to be plenty of concrete and metal around the target areas.
> @--->


Welcome to the conditional release program  Congrats on your parole  We're about an hour and change from Broward. I'd love to get you out there with us. Lets chat! I'm in Miami ! 



FrostyNuggets said:


> Very cool! Zombies come to mind, it looks just like that prison season in TWD. Already a spooky setting! Good luck. I’d be very interested if it wouldn’t cost me a weeks wages to get there!


Zombies for sure! Once it's up maybe you can find some discounted airfare for you to come hang for a weekend. We have some lodging on site... 



Tim Roberts said:


> Todd.1


TY!! I should have become a member sooner! What a cool community!


----------



## OregonBH412 (11 mo ago)

Great idea and Welcome!


----------



## Glad2BNico (Mar 22, 2021)

This is a fantastic idea, so much potential!


----------



## dmaxx04 (7 mo ago)

Welcome. You have a great idea there. Reminds me of the ‘zombie apocalypse’ place in Vegas. I think that is just shooting at a screen though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------

